# What sort of excuse you say for being single?



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

I just went out with my friends today.
I admit to them I haven't had any relationship since I was born and they don't believe me.
What's worse is they laughed at me thinking I was joking! I don't know if I'll take that as a compliment or an insult.
I don't dress ****ty or behave flirty (I'm actually snobby) so I'm not really sure what is it that made them laugh on my status.

And obviously they'll ask the overrated question "why are you single". (And I can't count the#of times I've been ask!) 
I anticipate this so I'll just simply say my script that:
it's a choice or I'm picky or I'm blah blah blah and any sort of reason that will subtly means "I don't care and I love freedom". Any acceptable answers so they'll just leave that part of me alone.

But the truth is:
I'm bad at dealing with guys, I'm oblivious, I'm really weird looking on my past and I'm scared of sex..

And these are the stuff I can't say. I'm scared people will give me pity for being a 23yo not having a boyfriend since birth.

I wish I can admit to my friends that it hurts not to have someone to share that freedom I said I love.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a reason (I am asexual) but nobody believes it because of how I dress and act.
I won't give you pity for not having a BF especially if fear is involved, have you ever considered you may not be attracted to men? Maybe you should try to find a female relationship and see if that might be it, it does suck that nobody will support you though.

Just trying to help.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

It takes a long time, and finding someone similar to admit it. Someone who hasn't had a relationship in a while to empathise. 

I throw out the "I'm picky" line as a self defense mechanism too. And honestly its true. Not now, obviously I'm older and uglier but if I'd lowered my standards when I was younger I might have at least have had a boyfriend for a little while. 

And at this age, I honestly can't say there is anyone , even the type of guys that I hate that would even pretend to want to be with me.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Bah you didn't need to answer there question just cause your not whoring yourself out like they are.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

not getting out of the house and actually meeting new people. 

not fixing myself

a total jerk to boys

intimidating (meaning people think I'm a very mean person)..... you get the idea.


----------



## AgentKiwiKerry (Aug 20, 2013)

I do not have many friends so it does not come up in those situations, but my family certainly asks from time to time why I am single and it hurts. They act like it's some kind of choice, I don't exactly have a line of guys waiting to date me. I had my first boyfriend was I was 24, it lasted 7 months and it has actually made me become picky. I have not had any kind of relationship since (I just turned 27). Maybe it'll happen again, maybe it won't... I just keep telling everyone I'll have a boyfriend when I'm ready to have one.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

AgentKiwiKerry said:


> I do not have many friends so it does not come up in those situations, but my family certainly asks from time to time why I am single and it hurts. They act like it's some kind of choice, I don't exactly have a line of guys waiting to date me. I had my first boyfriend was I was 24, it lasted 7 months and it has actually made me become picky. I have not had any kind of relationship since (I just turned 27). Maybe it'll happen again, maybe it won't... I just keep telling everyone I'll have a boyfriend when I'm ready to have one.


You are lucky enough to have had a relationship that long girl. I've never even been in a relationship before. First one was in the 7th grade but that only lasted for two weeks. haha Yeah. Kind of sad.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Me: "Oh, I've been way too busy"

Them: "Doing what?"

Me: "Hey look at thing over there!!" :tiptoe


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I am a Alien and Human woman aren't equipped to handle the extraneous activity of my mating methods....


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Why bother?It always ends the same..Sad girl,sad boy,tears,tears...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

That I got tired of all the stupid games that the majority of women like to play so I decided that I didn't need a gf if it meant having to put up with that ****


----------



## RenegadeSam (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually just straight out ignore that question, or try to quickly change the subject before that question reaches to me. Its pretty hard for dudes to give an answer without being looked down upon.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I choose to be single. and im not doing anything about it, Im just sitting there. thats why.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

That... I just never found the right girl yet? There's always something getting in the way, lack of opportunity, location, shyness, self doubt thoughts like she's out of my league, or she thinks I'm out of her league. It's always been complicated for me to express my true feelings with girls in real life, I'm afraid of rejection and thus never willingly seek out such pain. The cards have to be in my favor. Everything I do almost is calculated and thought out for the most part, I need to learn to just trust my gut instincts and just go for it. I'm practicing this online so I can eventually apply this in the real world, speaking my mind. It's slowly working, I don't care how many enemies I make along the way, I'll be able to find the true people that matter in my life and appreciate their company even more.


A couple annoying girls at work ask me this.
What's my excuse? I tell them I don't know and just chuckle.


In high school I used to say that I didn't believe in sex before marriage, that I was waiting for the right girl, so I chose a life of abstinence. It was a convenient quick response at the time because I used to be a devout catholic and actually believed this myself. Yet I'm quite older now and I can't help but think there's something actually wrong with me or society or both, and I came off as too prudish and was essentially just lying to myself. Whenever I feel lonely in this sense I just brush it away by seeking entertainment via interesting shows, novels, or games. Not the best course of action in dealing with my intimacy issues I'll admit yet it dulls the pain temporarily and I'll take any placebo effect I can get, for now...

Most of my male associates at work will tell me that they're single because they don't have enough money, don't meet a lot of girl's standards aesthetically, etc. These are the type of men that have grown bitter and believe the purpose of life is to make money and sleep around. They don't believe in love, or rather say they don't. On my bad days in the past when girls have made fun of me, I quite often would cross into this mindset, yet I know for a fact that it is just a defense and nothing more, yeah love is rare but it still does exist. Far be it from me to tell other people what to think though, everyone is entitled to their opinion, I often tell myself different things to cope as well.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I usually say 1. I haven't found the " one yet 2. There isn't any single men in this city 3. I am trying!!!! 4. I am doomed to be single forever lol 5. Do you know any single men?? I rotate those when my friends ask me those lol


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> I have a reason (I am asexual) but nobody believes it because of how I dress and act.
> I won't give you pity for not having a BF especially if fear is involved, have you ever considered you may not be attracted to men? Maybe you should try to find a female relationship and see if that might be it, it does suck that nobody will support you though.
> 
> Just trying to help.


I kinda consider it before because I'm more approachable and easygoing on girls than guys but fat chance I'll hook myself with the same sex.
I find some girls attractive, yes, but seeing myself in a intimate relationship feels weird.

I really just feel I'm not exposed that much to my guy peers so I don't know how to deal with them. I have my brothers but that doesn't help me at all. Most of the guys ,I find really attractive, are out of my reach. My insides go stiff just by being close to them. And I emit a snobby weirdo vibe.
I just wish I'm more approachable to guys than girls!


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Melinoe said:


> Why bother?It always ends the same..Sad girl,sad boy,tears,tears...


We only live once and I don't wanna die without experiencing this.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

enjo said:


> We only live once and I don't wanna die without experiencing this.


My sentiments exactly. Well, almost every user here, rather.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

enjo said:


> I kinda consider it before because I'm more approachable and easygoing on girls than guys but fat chance I'll hook myself with the same sex.
> I find some girls attractive, yes, but seeing myself in a intimate relationship feels weird.
> 
> I really just feel I'm not exposed that much to my guy peers so I don't know how to deal with them. I have my brothers but that doesn't help me at all. Most of the guys ,I find really attractive, are out of my reach. My insides go stiff just by being close to them. And I emit a snobby weirdo vibe.
> I just wish I'm more approachable to guys than girls!


I kinda envy you a little for that.At least you are not stuck in a place full of old people and five year old kids.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Well luckily I very rarely get asked, only by one guy at work who I can't stand. I usually just brush it off as not a big deal, but it can be hard of course.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have run out of excuses. Probably I should say there is no brave knight to conquer me...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Me: "Oh, I've been way too busy"
> 
> Them: "Doing what?"
> 
> Me: "Hey look at thing over there!!" :tiptoe


Lol.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

This is one of the rare situations where I don't really have an excuse. I am just honest about the fact that I haven't knowingly been attracted to somebody (at that point in time at least) to want to form a relationship with them. As I've said elsewhere before, I do think that could have to do with my lack of self-confidence inhibiting certain feelings though.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

I always say that relationships aren't meant for me.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi enjo  

If you feel you're bad with guys why not find someone you think is lower than you, someone you would not normally be attracted to, and date him just for the sake of learning and getting a 'feel' for guys. Everyone has to start somewhere.. I've done this before although not intentionally, and I learned alot and actually had fun. Plus when it's all over and done with you don't have to about these questions.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Malek said:


> My sentiments exactly. Well, almost every user here, rather.


Well, Some people here have given up already.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Melinoe said:


> I kinda envy you a little for that.At least you are not stuck in a place full of old people and five year old kids.


Lol. I'm actually stuck with old people. What's worse is they're on their retirement age.
It sucks and depressing on my part.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Occasional Hope said:


> This is one of the rare situations where I don't really have an excuse. I am just honest about the fact that I haven't knowingly been attracted to somebody (at that point in time at least) to want to form a relationship with them. As I've said elsewhere before, I do think that could have to do with my lack of self-confidence inhibiting certain feelings though.


I wish I can be honest too but it takes a lot of courage for me to do so..


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

min0taur said:


> Hi enjo
> 
> If you feel you're bad with guys why not find someone you think is lower than you, someone you would not normally be attracted to, and date him just for the sake of learning and getting a 'feel' for guys. Everyone has to start somewhere.. I've done this before although not intentionally, and I learned alot and actually had fun. Plus when it's all over and done with you don't have to about these questions.


I did.. But that'd be really unfair to the guy in the long run. There has to be some attraction IMO in order for a relationship to work out. I had experience this to a guy I met online , 2 of them because I desperately need a friend to talk with that time. Both made an effort for me & express liking but i'm not really attracted to both of them. and it's my first so I dunno how to act. It's like a one sided feeling of attraction and in the end I was hurt because they assumed that I'm just using them.. it might be that way in a 3rd POV. or I unintentionally made them feel that way... . And from that I quite learn something from guys. A little I think. It never reached in a formal relationship though. So I have no idea how/what's it like to be in a relationship.
It's not that i'm bad with guys. I'm bad at approaching guys i'm attracted with. And i don't think guys as such will approach me anyway.. Cause i'm weird.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

PaTrYcK said:


> I always say that relationships aren't meant for me.


Too early to say so at your age.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

enjo said:


> Lol. I'm actually stuck with old people. What's worse is they're on their retirement age.
> It sucks and depressing on my part.


But there must be some likeable boys,right?
All you need is a bit of courage,and bam!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do people need an 'excuse' for being single?

Shrug off the question and just say it hasn't happened yet, or if you're not interested in dating right now, say "I'm not interested in dating right now" - and stand by it.

Anyone who would argue with either of those statements is an idiot.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

enjo said:


> Well, Some people here have given up already.


I highly doubt they've given up completely. Some have I guess. Though I may have given up on approaching and getting to know girls in real life, or rather put that on pause for now. Yet if a girl ever approached me and I found her attractive, and I ended up befriending her and like her personality, I'd be willing to give her a chance, granted she wanted to give me a chance. I'm fairly certain many users who claimed they have given up would feel the same.

As it stands though, happiness doesn't just fall into your lap like that, you must seize it. So in a sense, relying too much on luck and praying you're fortuitous enough to meet someone compatible like that, seems like one in a million, so it can be seen as giving up.

Yet blocking everyone from your life, even those who might be genuine and really want to get to know you, yet you just assume they are joking and making fun of you, based on past experiences, then yes, hiding from the world like that is giving up...


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Me: "Oh, I've been way too busy"
> 
> Them: "Doing what?"
> 
> Me: "Hey look at thing over there!!" :tiptoe


:lol

That's good. I do that too if too many details are asked.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I always say "I like being single"

I think this is the absolute best answer because it conveys power, confidence, and independence. 

Basically, you're telling people that you're choosing to be single. You're implying that you're desirable enough to be in a relationship... but you choose not to. 

Choosing to be single is a MUCH better message to send than being single due to a character flaw.

This works great for me because, in many ways, I am choosing to be single... and I can list a number of great things about being single if asked. 

When I list some of the benefits of being single... many actually do agree.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

"**** off, that's why"

People who heckle you for being single are not worth it.


----------



## SolusSAF (Aug 17, 2013)

"I just haven't found the right man."


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

enjo said:


> I did.. But that'd be really unfair to the guy in the long run. There has to be some attraction IMO in order for a relationship to work out. I had experience this to a guy I met online , 2 of them because I desperately need a friend to talk with that time. Both made an effort for me & express liking but i'm not really attracted to both of them. and it's my first so I dunno how to act. It's like a one sided feeling of attraction and in the end I was hurt because they assumed that I'm just using them.. it might be that way in a 3rd POV. or I unintentionally made them feel that way... . And from that I quite learn something from guys. A little I think. It never reached in a formal relationship though. So I have no idea how/what's it like to be in a relationship.
> It's not that i'm bad with guys. I'm bad at approaching guys i'm attracted with. And i don't think guys as such will approach me anyway.. Cause i'm weird.


It's admirable of you to think of the guy and how it will affect him, but realize that in this world we all have to look out for ourselves first. The guy will get over it, and is it worth all the pain and heartache of being alone for long periods of time? Besides, I don't think there is such thing as a painless relationship, lol, even for those who really like one another.

I'm no genius with relationships and the laws of attraction haha, but I don't think you need to straight up 'approach' guys you like. I mean you can approach them and all, but a better thing to do is just drop subtle hints over time until the guy gets the idea and starts to like you. For example start off by just saying "hi" all the time and smiling. IDK, but that's what girls do to me to get my attention, and I know that they like me by the 2nd time they do it. If you're really concerned that you're too weird then try to focus on other weird people who are more likely to be attracted to you. I don't think there's anything wrong getting into a relationship with someone who you're not really attracted to; as long as you gain something for benefit in the end.. But that's just me lol, it's not like I'm an authority or anything, these are just my two cents


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

relationship equal drama. and all your relationships will end up in heartache except one. and you will hurt even if you are the dumper. And then you have to care about the person and end up just *****ing about how tough life is. why bother. When you are in your 30's is when it will be worth it.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Melinoe said:


> But there must be some likeable boys,right?
> All you need is a bit of courage,and bam!


Well there are quite a few. But with my very poor social skills, organizational thoughts and the fact that I'm not a native speaker... fat chance! I think I've been approached but I don't quite get the heck they're sayin. They got me Petrified. And yes. Courage. Easy solution. i just don't know where to get it.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Why do people need an 'excuse' for being single?
> 
> Shrug off the question and just say it hasn't happened yet, or if you're not interested in dating right now, say "I'm not interested in dating right now" - and stand by it.
> 
> Anyone who would argue with either of those statements is an idiot.


Or it's either they wanna know if you're gay or not.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

enjo said:


> Well there are quite a few. But with my very poor social skills, organizational thoughts and the fact that I'm not a native speaker... fat chance! I think I've been approached but I don't quite get the heck they're sayin. They got me Petrified. And yes. Courage. Easy solution. i just don't know where to get it.


 Where there's a will there's a way.
And besides there must ONE guy that speaks the same language,and may be more approachable.It has to.
I refuse to believe otherwise.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Healing from a bad relationship 16 months ago.

Moderate-Severe Acne =/= Selfesteem issues.

Not motivated to find anybody. Slightly bitter and making assumptions about a lot of people before I get to know them.

I am happy to be alone right now. I truely am. I have witnessed many times that I am capable of feeling really happy by myself. I like myself.. 
To hell with judgemental people, atleast I can be good to myself.


----------



## Impetus (Jul 31, 2013)

Errrm...Because I have no confidence with women? I never ask them out, because I'm entirely sure that they would reject me?

Can't exactly say that to other people, however...lol

I'd probably just say that I haven't met any potential partners, which is true.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

I was terrified of sex until about 21 y/o so I know how intimidating it can seem. You don't need an excuse for being single. If someone asked me why I was single right now I'd just say, "I haven't met anyone who I am interested in. So I'm single." People like to ask that question in the same way they'd ask (if they were a jerk) "Why do you have only one arm?" as if you're missing something or are incomplete. And it's none of their business whether you've ever had a b/f or not. Being single gives you time to focus on yourself.


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

I hate the fact that I even feel like I have to give an excuse. I know logically that I dont owe any one an explanation, but I just can't help the fact that I feel like I have to.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Alienated said:


> I am a Alien and Human woman aren't equipped to handle the extraneous activity of my mating methods....


 lol..if your an alien, they probly think you just wana abduct and probe them...:haha:um


----------



## bnicks626 (Apr 25, 2012)

Whenever a coworker asks if I am married/seeing someone, I tend to blush and get nervous (uh oh someone is actually talking to me, and now I have to reveal something embarrassing about myself to them).

Me: "Uh, no"
Them: "How about a girlfriend?"
Me: "No"
Them: "Well why not!?"
Me (This is where I really shine): "[looking at the floor]I dunno....mumble"

I remember one time I actually mentioned that I had never been in a relationship before, and the response I got was "what, are you gay or something?"

Now I just say I don't know why and either change the subject or make a quick exit.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Too ugly/unattractive. Not really an excuse, but more of a shortcoming.


----------



## SunshineBee (Apr 4, 2013)

Well,if it does get brought up,I usually counter it by lamely responding "nothing".I usually get away with it too lol. Either that,or everyone's skeptic and thinks I'm hiding a boyfriend in the dark.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> You are lucky enough to have had a relationship that long girl.* I've never even been in a relationship before. First one was in the 7th grade but that only lasted for two weeks. haha Yeah. Kind of sad.*


My only relationship was in eighth grade and lasted about that long or less. The whole thing was so pathetic I don't even think it counts.

If someone asks me why I'm single I'll either tell them I haven't found the right girl or I'm too shy and awkward and they don't find that attractive.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

enjo said:


> I kinda consider it before because I'm more approachable and easygoing on girls than guys but fat chance I'll hook myself with the same sex.
> I find some girls attractive, yes, but seeing myself in a intimate relationship feels weird.
> 
> I really just feel I'm not exposed that much to my guy peers so I don't know how to deal with them. I have my brothers but that doesn't help me at all. Most of the guys ,I find really attractive, are out of my reach. My insides go stiff just by being close to them. And I emit a snobby weirdo vibe.
> I just wish I'm more approachable to guys than girls!


Hmm, well it is also possible you hold yourself not so much as snobby but as aggressive; that can scare men away.
And nobody is really out of your reach, and men are not that hard to deal with but the trick for you may be finding a patient guy who understands you have issues showing your emotions to him (just guessing here but it sounds like that is part of the issue), for the record they are rare.

Keep your chin up and maybe look at your public persona check if it is too overwhelming, if so tone it down a bit and see if that helps.

Note: this is all based off what I read in books, magazines, saw in films, and learned from observations. Not based on any personal experience, since I have none, but apparently I give good advice, so take the advice XD


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Just haven't met anyone. :stu


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

When people find out that I've never had a boyfriend they always ask why and my excuse is always something like "I don't want one." It may not be true, but it gets people off my back.


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

I normally tell people I'm not sure or haven't found anyone worthwhile yet. In reality I believe majority of people or to quick to judge before they actually talk to me.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

The last time someone asked me that, I just said I wasn't looking (the truth). Afterwards, every conversation we had, he had to bring up dating and the fact that I don't date, as if he was trying to shame me into doing what I was "supposed" to do. Really, I said I'm not interested--what more is there to say?


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Um um...I look like a 13 year old apparently and my casual dress probably doesn't help alleviate this fact so what guy around my age (19) has interest!? I also don't really talk to guys 'cause I'm shy and get really nervous and say nonsense.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

My studies but really, I am a bit in love with one girl _as a friend._


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Malek said:


> I highly doubt they've given up completely. Some have I guess. Though I may have given up on approaching and getting to know girls in real life, or rather put that on pause for now. Yet if a girl ever approached me and I found her attractive, and I ended up befriending her and like her personality, I'd be willing to give her a chance, granted she wanted to give me a chance. I'm fairly certain many users who claimed they have given up would feel the same.
> 
> As it stands though, happiness doesn't just fall into your lap like that, you must seize it. So in a sense, relying too much on luck and praying you're fortuitous enough to meet someone compatible like that, seems like one in a million, so it can be seen as giving up.
> 
> Yet blocking everyone from your life, even those who might be genuine and really want to get to know you, yet you just assume they are joking and making fun of you, based on past experiences, then yes, hiding from the world like that is giving up...


Sounds like a plead for us girls to do the first move to guys: guys you claim who might have given up like yourself.
But I don't mind doing the first move (easy to say hah! though I could)..it's just difficult to detect guys who'll give girls/guys a chance to know you without making a crazy assumptions and judgement. And that's whats I fear the most. Idk. It's just me.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> I always say "I like being single"
> 
> I think this is the absolute best answer because it conveys power, confidence, and independence.
> 
> ...


Indeed. one the best way to avoid follow up questions. 
But the down side is there's a high chance they might hook you up to someone if you admit you're really looking.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

min0taur said:


> It's admirable of you to think of the guy and how it will affect him, but realize that in this world we all have to look out for ourselves first. The guy will get over it, and is it worth all the pain and heartache of being alone for long periods of time? Besides, I don't think there is such thing as a painless relationship, lol, even for those who really like one another.
> 
> I'm no genius with relationships and the laws of attraction haha, but I don't think you need to straight up 'approach' guys you like. I mean you can approach them and all, but a better thing to do is just drop subtle hints over time until the guy gets the idea and starts to like you. For example start off by just saying "hi" all the time and smiling. IDK, but that's what girls do to me to get my attention, and I know that they like me by the 2nd time they do it. If you're really concerned that you're too weird then try to focus on other weird people who are more likely to be attracted to you. I don't think there's anything wrong getting into a relationship with someone who you're not really attracted to; as long as you gain something for benefit in the end.. But that's just me lol, it's not like I'm an authority or anything, these are just my two cents


Lol. Sometimes I wish human interaction aren't that complex. No need to drop clues, no need for gestures, no beating 'round the bush. Like when we want to know someone we like and a potential mate, we always get right off the bat when asking and answering:
"Are you single?"
"Yes"
"Wanna date/ be my friend?"
"Sure"
"7pm at xxx cafe. Sounds ok to you?"
"Ok. See you".

"Are you single?"
"No. I have gf. I'm gay. I'm not interested."
"Ok. Bye" (no heart feelings)

But then again, this ain't gonna work for shy, SA sufferers and paranoid people. And only happen on skits.

And I have enough weirdness in me. It's like dating a male version of myself. That will probably bore me. Lol.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

bnicks626 said:


> Whenever a coworker asks if I am married/seeing someone, I tend to blush and get nervous (uh oh someone is actually talking to me, and now I have to reveal something embarrassing about myself to them).
> 
> Me: "Uh, no"
> Them: "How about a girlfriend?"
> ...


Just do this intervention next time you feel pressured.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> Hmm, well it is also possible you hold yourself not so much as snobby but as aggressive; that can scare men away.
> And nobody is really out of your reach, and men are not that hard to deal with but the trick for you may be finding a patient guy who understands you have issues showing your emotions to him (just guessing here but it sounds like that is part of the issue), for the record they are rare.
> 
> Keep your chin up and maybe look at your public persona check if it is too overwhelming, if so tone it down a bit and see if that helps.
> ...


Yep. Thanks for the advice mister.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Superfood said:


> I've only been asked a couple of times and I just laughed it off and said nothing more. I think people would be more surprised if I wasn't single, "OMG, hell has frozen over! Superfood is in a relationship."


I know that dreadful feeling. It'd be a big news too in my case. My friends back in my hometown will probably feast on it on internet and I'll be a laughing stock for days. I just couldn't imagine. -_-


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Shockwave The Logical said:


> My studies but really, I am a bit in love with one girl _as a friend._


How can you be inlove with a girl as a friend?


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Simply that nobody wants me or have the desperate need to settle for me for whatever reason at the moment. 
Also I wish I was asexual (the best sexual orientation for me). I rather be rich and/or successful than have a romantic relationship.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

hmm good one havent been asked in a while i say because i didn't want commitment


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

i dont even think its sad not to ever had a boyfriend/girlfriend etc, if you reach 30 then it is upsetting just to think some people haven't experienced having a partner because they are missing out on the most important thing (to love or be loved romantically) but in early ages of life it's really not a big thing lol noone will pity you for not being in a relationship, if your friends laugh they aren't the most mature people are they?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

No one likes me. Hard to do anything about that :stu What am I supposed to do, get full body plastic surgery and a lobotomy?


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm working and preparing to apply to medical school someday, so alot of the time I say I'm just too focused on my career to worry about entertaining a mate. 

I also pretend to be asexual/more disinterested in sex and relationships than I actually am. If I fake it enough I can almost believe it.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

enjo said:


> Indeed. one the best way to avoid follow up questions.
> But the down side is there's a high chance they might hook you up to someone if you admit you're really looking.


No. You misread what I posted. I said to tell people you're choosing to be single. You're not looking. You want to be single.


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

I tell them im very busy with school. I actually think people should mind their own business and not ask why someone is single. Its a very stupid and rude question. Asking about the reason implies like u chose for it, while the majority of singles is actually non-voluntary single and cant seem to find that partner they dream of.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just too big and injure the girls I am with :C

(I actually just say that I am very patient).


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Aliens said they would blow up my hometown, then the Sun if I get a gf


----------



## HeartofDarkness (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't remember the last time someone asked me "why" I was single. People will occasionally ask me if I have a gf... and ironically try to think of someone to hook me up with when I reply no, lol. But I almost never get asked "why". 

If I was probed why, I'd probably reply with something to the effect of "because all the worthy candidates are taken."


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

:love2I think the first time I was asked out, my mouth started opening and closing like a fish. I have no idea what I said then I kinda avoided him for a while (dick move on my part, I know)
I've been out with only one guy, twice, but he kept putting his hand on my thigh while we were watching a movie and I just felt all wrong. He said that I'm definitely not like the other girls because I didn't initiate any sort of snuggling or touching. I had a bit of a crush on him all through high school because of his dreamy blue eyes and athletic body... Thanks to him, I learned the importance of personality.

Latest guy to ask me out, I turned down with the excuse that I wanted to focus on my studies. I really need to learn how to turn guys down... and how to accept them :love2


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just say you haven't found anyone that you felt
you could be in a relationship with. If they can't understand
that then they're morons


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

enjo said:


> Just do this intervention next time you feel pressured.
> 
> View attachment 26273


LOLOLOLOLOL made my night


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a hard time relating and connecting with people.


----------



## seldom is the sea (Feb 13, 2013)

"I'm working on my own s***."


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know. That's what i usually say.


----------

